# Segmented Designs / Feature Rings



## timb (Jan 31, 2012)

Greetings everyone,

This being my first post here I'll quickly add a bit of info about me …. 54 yrs old, and started woodworking about 8 years ago, decided early on that turning held my interest and Segmented work became a passion.

I do have several of the software programs designed specifically for segmented work but find they lack in the ability to design feature rings …. there are some generic options that allow chevrons and diamonds and such but what I hope you folks can offer recommendations on is a program similar to Google SketchUp that is simple to use and will let me draw geometric shapes into a circular (ring) the looks like what a feature ring can become.

If you have used a program (hopefully free and downloadable) and have drawings that you can show me I would very much appreciate seeing what you have learned.

Thank you !

Tim Boger


----------

